# Raid hw con adaptec

## quadamage76

Ciao,

ho spostato un hd con su gentoo 2005.x su una macchina con 2 dischi in raid1 hw che voglio utilizzare come "contenitore" di dati condividendo ciò che contengono con samba. Bene il sistema si avvia ma non so come aggiungere al s.o. i nuovi dischi raid... mi aiutate?

Grazie e ciao           Matteo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tu hai spostato il disco con l'OS su un nuovo hw che ha anche un controller raid1, o hai spostato il SO sul raid1 gestito dal controller? nn l'ho capito...

PS:

gentoo nn ha versioni, dato che è sempre aggiornata.

----------

## quadamage76

la prima! Ho spostato l'HD col s.o. su un sistema con raid 1.

Ciao       Matteo

----------

## Kernel78

Devi verificare che il sistema veda il controller del raid (prova con lspci) e poi cercare di scoprire se quel controller è supportato da linux e con quali driver (per questo può venirti comodo andare qui).

----------

## quadamage76

adaptec ulta scsi 320 con controller raid. Sto compilando il kernel, spero di aver settato le voci giuste.

Ciao       Matteo

----------

## Kernel78

 *quadamage76 wrote:*   

> adaptec ulta scsi 320 con controller raid. Sto compilando il kernel, spero di aver settato le voci giuste.
> 
> Ciao       Matteo

 

Hai provato a consultare il link che ti ho fornito ?

----------

## quadamage76

no purtroppo non mi funziona lspci, probabilmente non l'avevo installato.

----------

## quadamage76

ecco il risultato:

90058092	Yes	Adaptec	ASC-29320 U320 w/HostRAID	aic79xx

----------

## quadamage76

ok, ora ho il driver caricato e cfdisk /dev/sda mi vede un disco. Domanda:

quello è il disco fisico o è già l'array?

Ciao          Matteo

----------

## IlGab

 *quadamage76 wrote:*   

> ok, ora ho il driver caricato e cfdisk /dev/sda mi vede un disco. Domanda:
> 
> quello è il disco fisico o è già l'array?
> 
> Ciao          Matteo

 

La seconda che hai detto, però dipende se hai configurato il volume sul controller.

Se fai un bel dmesg dovresti vedere i messaggi del kernel quando carica l'array controller e il volume che vi trova connesso.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

probabile , anche perchè altrimenti avrei dei seri sul dove tu avessi copiato l'OS...

Come hai effettuato la copia dell'OS?

E' cmq normale che tu veda un solo disco: vuol dire che il raid funziona... sarebbe preoccupante il contrario.

Cmq un fdisk -l ti lista tutti i devices connessi : se il risultato è 1 allora è tutto ok  :Wink: 

Verifica poi di aver attivato i drivers corretti nel kernel, che nn fa mai male. Inoltre prima di usare il controller dovresti aver inizializzato via Bios della scheda il raid, inizializzando i dischi... per cui ...

----------

## quadamage76

dal punto di vista del controller l'array è ok, lo strano è che vedo sia sda che sdb... hmmmm ora provo con dmesg

Ciao    Matteo

----------

## quadamage76

Ricapitoliamo:

fdisk -l mi vede entrambi i dischi scsi e dice che non c'è una tabella partizioni valida.

La situazione precisa è questa:

hda contiene il s.o. e viene da una macchina su cui c'erano hda (sempre lo stesso disco di ora) e hdb che conteneva ad esempio /mnt

ora ho anche due dischi scsi su cui ho creato dal controller un array in raid1 e a cui voglio far fare la funzione che prima mi faceva hdb.

La cosa che mi sembra strana è che vedo due dischi, col raid sw che ho già fatto un paio di volte ne vedo sempre uno solo... inoltre i messaggi di dmesg mi danno info sul controller scsi ma non dicono nulla circa il Raid...!

Ciao        Matteo

----------

## Scen

Piccolo appunto: invece di inserire nuovi messaggi, modifica il TUO ULTIMO messaggio, altrimenti la discussione diventa chilometrica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Riguardo al tuo problema: se hai creato l'array RAID dal controller, ma Linux non lo vede, le cause possono essere varie:

Non hai abilitato il giusto supporto nel kernel (e Linux non riesce a "vedere" l'array come unità logica, ma solamente i 2 dischi fisici)

L'array non è di tipo hardware, ma di tipo "fake", ovvero si appoggia ad un driver del sistema operativo host. Anche qui, dovresti vedere se il kernel contiene questo driver, oppure seguire la via di dmraid.

Se vuoi utilizzare l'array SOFTWARE di Linux, NON devi creare l'array dal controller, ma partizionare opportunamente i due dischi e creare manualmente l'array da Linux

----------

## quadamage76

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Piccolo appunto: invece di inserire nuovi messaggi, modifica il TUO ULTIMO messaggio, altrimenti la discussione diventa chilometrica 
> 
> Riguardo al tuo problema: se hai creato l'array RAID dal controller, ma Linux non lo vede, le cause possono essere varie:
> 
> Non hai abilitato il giusto supporto nel kernel (e Linux non riesce a "vedere" l'array come unità logica, ma solamente i 2 dischi fisici)
> ...

 

Circa il supporto nel kernel ho abilitato il driver scsi della periferica. Circa il fake controller... beh è una schedona su PCI, l'ho pagata un "fottìo" all'epoca... spero proprio di no. Come faccio a saperlo?

qui trovi una scheda del controller http://www.bixnet.com/ad29scsiconn.html

Aggiungo anche che il controller ha due canali ed i dischi sono, da sempre, collegati al secondo canale.

Grazie e Ciao     Matteo

----------

## Scen

La tua scheda pare sia proprio questa:

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/scsi/u320/ASC-29320A-R/

Lì si parla di "HostRAID", e, facendo una ricerchina nel forum, ho letto che non è altro che un "fake" RAID, come supponevo.

Per cui l'unica via è quella del RAID software con Linux.

----------

## quadamage76

 *Scen wrote:*   

> La tua scheda pare sia proprio questa:
> 
> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/scsi/u320/ASC-29320A-R/
> 
> Lì si parla di "HostRAID", e, facendo una ricerchina nel forum, ho letto che non è altro che un "fake" RAID, come supponevo.
> ...

 

scusa la domanda: allora a che serve tutta la gestione degli array dal bios della scheda? Non ci capisco più nulla. Sembra che il sito della daptec consigli di installare il volume manager che però non c'è per gentoo....

Ciao       Matteo

----------

## Scen

Perchè è un RAID "finto" ("fake", appunto), in quanto non è gestito completamente dalla scheda, ma deve appoggiarsi ad un driver SOFTWARE a livello del sistema operativo. Sul sito della Adaptec, oltre che per i vari Windows, ci sono i driver del kernel per le distribuzioni di livello "enterprise" (RedHat, Suse, Mandriva), però, non essendo open source, non te lo ritrovi nel kernel.

Comunque non preoccuparti, il RAID software di Linux funziona anche troppo bene  :Cool: 

----------

## quadamage76

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Perchè è un RAID "finto" ("fake", appunto), in quanto non è gestito completamente dalla scheda, ma deve appoggiarsi ad un driver SOFTWARE a livello del sistema operativo. Sul sito della Adaptec, oltre che per i vari Windows, ci sono i driver del kernel per le distribuzioni di livello "enterprise" (RedHat, Suse, Mandriva), però, non essendo open source, non te lo ritrovi nel kernel.
> 
> Comunque non preoccuparti, il RAID software di Linux funziona anche troppo bene 

 

fatto col raid sw, è un giochetto! Grazie dell'aiuto.

Ciao   Matteo

----------

